# Im new here



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi, I am a horse lover especially the Clydesdale. I have never owned a horse but when I was younger I had a job cleaning stalls, brushing/washing the race horses in Flagstaff Arizona. I'll be moving to Kentucky in a few months and I want to buy a Clydesdale as basically a pet/hunting horse.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome!!


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> hey there and welcome!!


 :mrgreen: Seems nice so far.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh yes, there is so much to read about, and ppl usually respond pretty quickly to posts.  I bet you're excited to buy your own horse someday huh??


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> oh yes, there is so much to read about, and ppl usually respond pretty quickly to posts.  I bet you're excited to buy your own horse someday huh??


Well when I was a kid I wanted a Corvette and a Clydesdale, and it's kinda cool to know I'm at an age and position in life I can make those things happen.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay for you!!! pat on the back lol


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

free_sprtd said:


> yay for you!!! pat on the back lol


Thanks for the pat on the back. What kind of horses do you have?


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

ahh yes...the good 'ol clydesdale one of my favorite breeds  
i always have to go to the budwiser barn when i go to seaworld to visit them! they are absolutley beautiful.

welcome to the fourm!


----------



## Joe0121 (Oct 6, 2008)

Salty_alydaR said:


> ahh yes...the good 'ol clydesdale one of my favorite breeds
> i always have to go to the budwiser barn when i go to seaworld to visit them! they are absolutley beautiful.
> 
> welcome to the fourm!


Saw them running on the beach one day, great animals. Budweiser takes their bloodlines very seriously.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

i have a mustang gelding  you can see him in my barn 

<<<------------------------


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

well, when the "barn" is back up he'll be able to 

welcome to the HF!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the HF Joe!


----------

